# question on pricing



## G&A (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi guys first time posting on the forum. Been in the trade for years but haven't done a ton of pricing. Contractor wants a price on about a thousand feet of celling's with a few patches . It's pretty tough to give a piece price on that If I priced it at current prices I would lose my shirt it's a 2 bedroom unit that they've strapped and added pot lights so it's just the celling's through out, and its just the taping (3 coats) with materials. does anyone have some advice. Thank you in advance. I kinda of guessed I could go through it with another guy in about 20 hrs (5 trips )to be on the safe side.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G&A (Sep 29, 2016)

unfortunately it's a little late for medical school , but thanks


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Figure how many man hours it should take. then double them to be realistic. Then multiply it by what you wish to make per hour.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Figure how many man hours it should take. then double them to be realistic. Then multiply it by what you wish to make per hour.


(Then expect to lose money.)


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Really need to know how many patches there are and how fast you are...I would figure what you expect to make a day for x amount of days plus $1000.


----------

